# Dùng nệm như thế nào là đúng cách?



## Nguyen Lynh (22/3/19)

Dùng nệm đúng cách là việc bạn chọn đúng chiếc nệm phù hợp với bản thân, độ đàn hồi cao, thoải mái, được đặt đúng chỗ và phải biết cách vệ sinh nệm định kỳ thường xuyên. Chọn được nệm tốt nhưng không biết sử dụng đúng cách cũng sẽ không đem lại hiệu quả tốt cho giấc ngủ của bạn. Vì vậy, bài viết Dùng nệm như thế nào là đúng cách? sẽ giúp bạn mang lại giấc ngủ ngon và hiệu quả nhất.




Dùng Nệm Đúng Cách Giúp Giấc Ngủ Ngon Và Bảo Vệ Sức Khỏe Gia Đình Bạn - Thegioinem.com​
*Chọn nệm có độ đàn hồi cao*
Vì sao nên chọn một chiếc nệm có độ đàn hồi cao? Khi ngủ, cột sống của bạn là phần chịu ảnh hưởng nhiều nhất từ nệm. Nếu một chiếc nệm quá mềm, khi nằm nệm bị lún xuống, cột sống của bạn sẽ bị cong võng xuống, khiến lưng bị cong vẹo và đau nhức. Đặc biệt đối với người già và trẻ em đang phát triển xương, cần phải chọn nệm có độ đàn hồi cao, nâng đỡ cơ thể bạn tốt, đem lại giấc ngủ sảng khoái và an toàn cho lưng. Nệm cao su thiên nhiên có độ đàn hồi cao và bền bỉ nhất từ 10 đến 15 năm sử dụng. Đối với những người bị đau lưng, chuyên gia khuyên rằng nên chọn nệm bông ép, độ phẳng cao, chắc chắn phù hợp nâng đỡ cột sống.

Các loại nệm có chất liệu từ thiên nhiên được cho rằng là tốt cho sức khỏe, an toàn cho da khi sử dụng. Nệm cao su thiên nhiên thân thiện với da và đặc biệt có độ đàn hồi cao nên rất được ưa chuộng. Một số thương hiệu nệm nổi bật về tính đàn hồi như Tatana, Liên Á, Vạn Thành,...




Nệm Cao Su Thiên Nhiên TATANA Có Độ Đàn Hồi Và Bền Vững Cao - Thegioinem.com​
*Đặt nệm đúng chỗ*
Khi mua nệm về nhà bạn cần phải đặt nệm đúng chỗ, trên bề mặt phẳng lì để nệm không bị biến dạng, đảm bảo được độ bền vững của nệm.Tránh đặt nệm chồng lên một nệm khác. Lưu ý, khi đặt nệm trên nền nhà, bạn phải lót một tấm chiếu bên dưới để tránh tình trạng nệm bị ẩm mốc, sản sinh vi khuẩn.

Đặt nệm lọt lòng trong giường, cách mép giường từ 1 - 2 cm là tốt nhất. Tránh hiện tượng chèn ép nệm to cho vừa với khung giường. Không được đặt vật nặng, nhọn lên nệm.




Đặt Nệm Đúng Chỗ Giúp Nệm Phát Huy Tính Năng Và Giữ Được Độ Bền Lâu Của Nệm - Thegioinem.com​
*Vệ sinh nệm định kỳ, thường xuyên*
Nếu bạn đã xác định nằm nệm quanh năm lâu dài thì hãy lên kế hoạch vệ sinh nệm thường xuyên. Nên cách 1 tháng 1 lần, việc vệ sinh nệm sẽ loại bỏ được vi khuẩn độc hại, bụi bẩn và mùi hôi khó chịu trong nệm. Nếu không có nhiều thời gian thì định kỳ lâu nhất là 2 - 3 tháng hãy vệ sinh nệm 1 lần. Việc này giúp ích cho hệ hô hấp của bạn và tránh bị các bệnh về da do nệm bẩn gây ra.

Trường hợp nệm bị ướt, ẩm, chúng ta có thể hong khô nệm bằng một ít bột phấn của em bé vào để nhanh khô hơn. Cần sử dụng ga nệm để hạn chế được bụi bẩn và dễ dàng thay ga, giặt ga thường xuyên mỗi tuần một lần, tạo chỗ ngủ thoải mái, tinh thơm cho bạn.

Nếu bạn không có thời gian và không hiểu rõ cách vệ sinh nệm thì hãy liên hệ những trung tâm vệ sinh nệm uy tín nhé!

Hotline hỗ trợ tư vấn mua nệm trả góp: 0909060325


----------

